# Sims clinic dublin embryo grading



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I am due to have an FET in sims in early September . I was nervous about transfering two frozen blastocysts after having read about high twin rates if successful.  I asked the consultant and he advised to go with two as the higher quality embroyos would have been used already. Since then some of my research as thrown up not so good stats on poor quality blasts. However I have no idea what the actually quality is!! Does anybody have a clue how sims grading relates to standard practice? For instance is an early blastocyst a 3 or a 2? If Te is good is this a or b? Under icm they have something that looks like LCD - does anybody know what this means. 

Thanks for your help.
Boggler


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey boggler 

Didn't want to read and run if you ring sim's embrologists they will explain all the grading and how the blasts work etc. each clinc is different. Wish u the best for your fet in sept. yes the 2 embroyos is difficult, As carrying twins is v difficult as i have been told, an can have huge complications and risks, but then ur Heart would do anything to b able to carry a healthy baby.

I know I asked about the grading and they told me 5 down to 1 was the size of the blast and the quality is a to d and a been the best.. 

Best of luck x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry boggler, can't really help!
I'm with sims but I've never asked about quality, just took their word for it when they said "really good blast" or whatever.  Once i had a consult with dr w to review a previous failed cycle and he had a sheet with detail on it about each of the embryos in front of him.  He gave me a copy and I've dug it out.  It lists each of the embryos down the left hand side and then observations at day 4, day 5, day 6 etc.  For each embryo someone has recorded "compacting", "morula", "v early blast", "nice early expanding blast" etc etc depending on what they observed on the relevant day. And then they have ticked those to be transferred and those to be frozen, or those which have degenerated and are to be disposed.  Nowhere does it show grading like I would have been used to with previous clinics which makes me think they don't do it that way.  I'd be interested in the answer though as I'm also doing ET in September with them, I'm on a DE cycle.
Good luck
De41
X


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya,

Thanks guys for getting back 

Mmcm - I have asked the clinic and they send unground on circles with nobody giving u a straight answer. So frustrating!!

De41- Sounds like the sheet I have only where the description of the blastocyst is there is also a section for TE and ICM . The description of the blast should correspond to 1-6 and the descriptions after TE and ICM should correspond to A ,B or C. I can figure out TE because its says good , average or poor . So I reckon 
The only part of the grade missing is The ICM section , after each one of my embryos is written what looks like LCD which corresponds to nothing!!! It's driving me nuts! Not obsessive I swear ! Transfer drugs to blame for sure!

Have posted the query on some Irish sites so hopefully somebody will get back and I will let u know - I will ask again at my first scan. 

Best of luck in September - might even pass you in the corridor!!


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

That is annoying boggler. I've done a bit of googling myself but nothing 
Be sure to update us if you do find out what it stands for.
Good luck
And yes, if they call out boggler in the waiting room I'll be sure to give you a wave  
X


----------

